# Stacking small squares out of the field?



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is everyone charging to use a grapple/accumulator per small bale?


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Just got one this spring. We have used it but have not done a contract job yet. I would 
Think possibly a dollar per bale. I would try it for that. We have done 1500 bales in a day.

I would prefer to do the raking also and add a quarter to the price. That way I am not chasing hay and have large windrows to bale. I would rather run slow and keep the pickup chamber full.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

85c/bale central oregon

We usualy only use it in barns we cant get the balewagon into. So they are slow and space restricting.


----------

